
Hardware Guy – A short story (2010) - rkda
http://praxagora.com/fiction/hardware_guy/
======
solotronics
we had a series of large 18 card modular routers fail recently that were
installed in different places around the world at roughly the same period.
randomly one of these would do a total reboot and/or fail over to it's backup
control plane card. we checked everything and sent the routers back to the
manufacturer lab to analyze. it ended up the root problem was that an
information sticker was placed incorrectly on the power supply modules causing
their connectors to occasionally short into the chassis of the router. these
large systems are so complex today I think it will be the death of large
routing hardware and a more distributed model of smaller routers will take
over, I think it already has in many cloud architectures.

------
godelmachine
T'was a nice story!

I finished reading "When Sysadmins Ruled the Earth" by Cory Doctorow yesteray.
Looks like this weekend gonna be Sci-Fi short stories weekend.

~~~
rkda
Have you read the graphic novel version? It's great too.

You might also want to check Little Brother and Homeland :D

First read Hardware Guy about six years ago then I forgot the link. So glad I
found it again today :D

~~~
godelmachine
I can't find it anywhere on the web - Hardware Guy graphic novel. Would you
please guide me?

~~~
rkda
Ah, it's When Sysadmins Ruled the Earth that has a graphic novel/comic
version. My bad.

[https://archive.org/details/CoryDoctorowsFuturisticTalesOfTh...](https://archive.org/details/CoryDoctorowsFuturisticTalesOfTheHereAndNow)

~~~
godelmachine
Am planning to read more works of Andy Oram

------
aerovistae
Little bit heavyhanded

